# [SOLVED] Monitor - No Signal Detected



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am not sure where to post this issue, I hope it is ok to post in this thread.

My monitor is showing "no signal detected" when I turn on the CPU. A few hours ago, everything was fine. I was actually trying to get rid of a malware but in order to do so, I need to restart in "Safe mode - networking". I was waiting for the CPU to restart in Safe Mode but after that "no signal detected" appeared on the monitor and the light became yellow (at the on/off button). I restarted the CPU a few times and the same message appeared. The CPU was running ok. 

Additional info - the malware I was trying to remove is "MS Removal Tool".


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor - No Signal Detected*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

psu is the first suspect


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Monitor - No Signal Detected*

Can you try the monitor on another computer, even a laptop would do?


----------



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Monitor - No Signal Detected*



dai said:


> what are you running
> video card
> cpu
> m/board
> ...


I am not a very technical person, so I just post whatever info I have.

Motherboard - AMD Phenom X4 with built in NVIDIA GeForce 6100/nForce 430
RAM - 4GB
Video Card - I have an additional video card NVIDIA GeForce 9500, which I am using right now

Just so you know this CPU is built from scratch, so no brand name.



Rich-M said:


> Can you try the monitor on another computer, even a laptop would do?


I will give it a try later. Have to work now.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor - No Signal Detected*

take the side off the computer and look at the psu label for the details


----------



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Monitor - No Signal Detected*

I have tested the monitor using my laptop and it works. 

When I added the additional video card, I have to use a different cable (white colour). 

Now I switched to the old cable (blue colour) to connect the monitor to the CPU and it worked. Monitor is back on. 

So problem solved at the moment. 

Just not sure what happened to the other cable (white colour).

Mod, you may close the thread.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Monitor - No Signal Detected*

The while cable is probably dvi and many older monitors will not work dvi if you still have the vga cable attached even if not hooked up, but glad you got it sorted.


----------

